# Anyone like Fallujah



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 17, 2013)

Just heard of them. Them seem good from what i have heard.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Nov 17, 2013)

I had originally listened to their harvest wombs album and thought it was cool but it didn't really grab so I put them off and then when the Nomadic EP came out I couldn't stop listening to it so I gave harvest wombs another chance and it's grown on me


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, Fallujah is awesome. I can't wait for the second full-length they have been working on. Nomadic EP was a big step in a very cool direction, and I want to hear it in a more complete context. 

Harvest Wombs is still a killer record, too.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ya if the second album is going to be anything like Nomadic I'm definitely going to be one happy camper!


----------



## concertjunkie (Nov 17, 2013)

yes. Fallujah is awesome, not to mention SUPER tight live


----------



## Basti (Nov 17, 2013)

Saw them opening for Havok opening for Suffocation and they were pretty good. They really know how to use those 7 strings, that's for sure. Pity there wasn't much of a vibe since there were about 20 people at that point.


----------



## Rypac (Nov 17, 2013)

Another Fallujah fan here. I stumbled across Nomadic one day, probably due to this forum, and have been hooked ever since. They've got such a cool vibe going on and I can't wait for the new album.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 17, 2013)

Fallujah is amazing, I am constantly spinning both The Harvest Wombs and Nomadic.


----------



## gunch (Nov 17, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar0AYGxH1Aw

This song has one of "those" riffs


----------



## Draceius (Nov 17, 2013)

Nomadic blew me away, so I really can't wait to see what else these guys put out.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 17, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar0AYGxH1Aw
> 
> This song has one of "those" riffs



Leper Colony kicks ass too


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 17, 2013)

Fallujah is super sick, going to be seeing them with The Black Dahlia Murder in a few days


----------



## TimothyLeary (Nov 17, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> Fallujah is amazing, I am constantly spinning both The Harvest Wombs and Nomadic.



+1.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 17, 2013)

I love them. Don't want to overlook Leper Colony. You can definitely hear the progression in their albums, but they're all insanely good. 
Perfect mix of heavy, melody, tech, and vibe IMO.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 17, 2013)

Another Fallujah lover here, I didn't get into them until Nomadic came out, but damn was I impressed.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 17, 2013)

Awesome that im not the only fan here! I cant stop listening to them!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 17, 2013)

I liked their recent EP a lot, didn't care much for the first album


----------



## Taylor (Nov 17, 2013)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I liked their recent EP a lot, didn't care much for the first album



With me it was the exact opposite. I really enjoyed The Harvest Wombs, but didn't really connect with Nomadic.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 17, 2013)

One of my favorite bands. Such atmosphere and awesomeness.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 18, 2013)

Anyone know what gear they use?


----------



## maxturbator (Nov 18, 2013)

They're too damn good. I saw them at this really weird pizza place/venue with one of my favorite local death metal bands in January, it was so awesome!


----------



## Decapitated666 (Nov 18, 2013)

Amazing band. Changing the face of Technical Death Metal. These dudes are the future.


----------



## ZachK (Nov 18, 2013)

Nomadic got me into them, hard.

Heard their first release and wasn't super impressed, then had the chance to see them open up for Black Dahlia Murder a couple weeks ago, they played Nomadic in full. Blew me away


----------



## Thrawn (Nov 18, 2013)

I saw them play the Slaughter Survivors tour last year and they were really good live. I haven't spent enough time with their first record but, 'The Dead Sea' off Nomadic crushes and I just wish the rest of the EP was as strong. The band has some serious potential so I'll be interested to hear the 2nd record.

Has one of their guitarists been touring with All Shall Perish recently?


----------



## gunch (Nov 18, 2013)

Thrawn said:


> I saw them play the Slaughter Survivors tour last year and they were really good live. I haven't spent enough time with their first record but, 'The Dead Sea' off Nomadic crushes and I just wish the rest of the EP was as strong. The band has some serious potential so I'll be interested to hear the 2nd record.
> 
> Has one of their guitarists been touring with All Shall Perish recently?



One of them left and plays with The Zenith Passage now (I think)


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 18, 2013)

I believe one of them does tour with ASP now, whether it's the same guy who is now in The Zenith Passage I have no idea.


----------



## TIBrent (Nov 18, 2013)

Amazing band!


----------



## sweepingDemon (Nov 18, 2013)

Basti said:


> Saw them opening for Havok opening for Suffocation and they were pretty good. They really know how to use those 7 strings, that's for sure. Pity there wasn't much of a vibe since there were about 20 people at that point.



Yeah man i saw them on that tour, it sucked that the only had a short set. i really wanna see them do a headline uk tour when they put out their 2nd full length.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 18, 2013)

sweepingDemon said:


> Yeah man i saw them on that tour, it sucked that the only had a short set. i really wanna see them do a headline uk tour when they put out their 2nd full length.



If they ever get a proper UK tour, I'll be there for sure. These guys are super sick, can't believe I only heard them earlier this year after Nomadic came out, they are the band I've been waiting years to hear.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 18, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I believe one of them does tour with ASP now, whether it's the same guy who is now in The Zenith Passage I have no idea.



All of this is true, except Rob is no longer in Fallujah.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 18, 2013)

GraveyardThrone said:


> With me it was the exact opposite. I really enjoyed The Harvest Wombs, but didn't really connect with Nomadic.



same here


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 19, 2013)

All iv been listening to of late! Cant beleave i didnt hear of the before awhile ago.


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 19, 2013)

I opened for them and heard them before harvest wombs. kinda skipped HW but nomadic is album of the year for me. And changed how i view death metal as a whole.


----------



## UCBmetal (Nov 19, 2013)

Awesome guys to boot. Probably the best band out in the Bay Area now that ASP is gutted.


----------



## gunch (Nov 19, 2013)

To the people not so hot on Harvest Wombs: Care to say why it didn't quite resonate with you? I feel it's a fairly impactful album, dare I say a landmark in modern tech/prog death.


----------



## 3074326 (Nov 19, 2013)

Saw someone post a Fallujah song in another thread (one of the songs from Nomadic) and now I can't stop listening. They're ....ing incredible.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Nov 19, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> To the people not so hot on Harvest Wombs: Care to say why it didn't quite resonate with you? I feel it's a fairly impactful album, dare I say a landmark in modern tech/prog death.



It's not that it was a bad album for me ( it kicks major ass!) but originally I listened to harvest wombs it was just a casual listen and nothing really hooked me if that makes sense and when I finally really sat down and listened to the music (which was when they released the nomadic ep and the song was the dead sea) I really liked what I heard and thought it was amazing.

Also just for me usually whatever I hear first from an artist is what I end up really liking and taking to heart and I felt like when I listened to the nomadic ep that is when I really first discovered the band.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 19, 2013)

I have yet heard a song i dont like from them yet!


----------



## will_shred (Nov 19, 2013)

I think they're pretty ....in awesome. Listening to Nomadic as I type this.


----------



## Derek Ageless (Nov 25, 2013)

I just saw Fallujah last night and they were super impressive. The Nomadic ep made me a fan of their band, and subsequently I got into the Harvest Wombs album. They are all very clean players and definitely execute the material beautifully in a live setting.

As far as gear, the lead guitar player was using a Peavey 5150 ii head. For effects, he was using a G major. I didn't get a chance to ask him if he was boosting the head, or had any mods done.

They run their samples/backing track with logic and the lead guitar player also uses logic to trigger all his effects throughout the set. No stomp boxes or floor units to mess with. He had total freedom to just shred, windmill, and generally dominate...which he did.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 25, 2013)

Supreme talent


----------



## KJGaruda (Nov 25, 2013)

Amazing band. I'll easily buy anything they put out if it's the quality of their LP and recent EP.


----------



## Alexthegreat (Nov 25, 2013)

love this band, actually got to see them live the other night on the black dahlia murder tour, and i gotta say. they were CRAZY good. i was blown away. this band deserves way more than they have


----------



## Pezshreds (Nov 25, 2013)

I make sure that every single one of my friends has heard Fallujah. Even if they don't want to, I make them listen.


----------



## mcsalty (Nov 26, 2013)

they've been practically my favourite band since they released the Harvest Wombs album haha. Nomadic was a super natural progression and a logical next step, i can't wait for whatever's next


----------



## Dethyr (Nov 27, 2013)

The drummer is just off the charts good. And they have a sweet shirt with satanic cats on it... had to buy it lol.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Nov 27, 2013)

Awesome band. I've been listening for a while. Greatness to come.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 28, 2013)

Dethyr said:


> The drummer is just off the charts good. And they have a sweet shirt with satanic cats on it... had to buy it lol.



Firstly: I need to find that shirt!

secondly: I disagree with your signature. Except the teaser part.


----------



## revivalmode (Feb 4, 2014)

Fallujah recording new album!


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!


----------



## stevexc (Feb 4, 2014)

I very much enjoy the sounds this band makes.


----------



## SmackyChot (Feb 8, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> Fallujah recording new album!
> 
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!


----------



## 3trv5u (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm listening to Nomadic for the first time right now. It's really f*cking good. I have The Harvest Wombs on CD and I love it. Fallujah = win


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 1, 2014)

For those who somehow don't know yet...

FALLUJAH Is In The Studio | Metal Injection 

edit: Oh wait, I posted a few weeks ago that they've been working on a new album, lol...

I can't wait for this since THW was truly a masterpiece for me, Nomadic was great too actually.

Also, I just stumbled upon this dude covering a lot of Fallujah songs on guitar:



Pretty flawless apart from the minor fact he doesn't use vibrato at all


----------



## gunch (Mar 1, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> For those who somehow don't know yet...
> 
> FALLUJAH Is In The Studio | Metal Injection
> 
> ...



Dat Cerebral Hybridization


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 1, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> Dat Cerebral Hybridization



You mean this dude? 



Yeah, awesome cover and amazing gear he has! I'm wondering if he sits on the forum here too.


----------



## avinu (Mar 1, 2014)

> Pretty flawless apart from the minor fact he doesn't use vibrato at all



@2:14 he _barely_ puts some vibrato in there 

Also, super pumped on the new album coming out woooooo!


----------



## gunch (Mar 1, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> You mean this dude?



No the Japanese dude with the RGD

https://www.youtube.com/user/560000560000?feature=watch


----------



## brutalwizard (Mar 1, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> You mean this dude?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, awesome cover and amazing gear he has! I'm wondering if he sits on the forum here too.




He is forum member MastrXploder here.


----------



## anomynous (Mar 1, 2014)

I wonder if Fallujah has a new full time guitarist yet


----------



## The Rastatute (Mar 2, 2014)

anomynous said:


> I wonder if Fallujah has a new full time guitarist yet


They have had the guitar player from aenimus with them recently i think. He plays a sweet j custom


----------



## Necropitated (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey guys, did a solo-cover of "Alpha Incipient". Tab is included, enjoy ;-).


----------



## Cyn__Theia (Mar 9, 2014)

First I had heard of Fallujah was last year when a friend suggested them to me around the same time _Nomadic_ was released. I didn't dedicate too much time to a listen then due to being busy and distracted by other circumstances and since then I had completely forgot about the existence of the band; but this thread has incited a committed listen of their discography.

While I didn't really care for _Leper Colony _too much (although it is substantially better than what most other deathcore manages to get away with even to this date), _The Harvest Wombs_ had me intrigued from track 1. Awesome stuff.

I hope their progression continues on _Nomadic_, as I will be listening to it next.

Thanks for re-introducing this band to me, everyone!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 9, 2014)

The new album is going to be insane.... I don't know if my ears will be able to handle it.


Funny Fallujah story, when I saw them at Slaughter Survivors a few years ago, right before their set 6 or 7 extremely attractive and extremely well dressed women (like they were going to a really high end club or restaurant, not some shitty little venue) walked in, right up to the front, and then they all left right after the set was over. It was a very bizarre sight


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 9, 2014)

Necropitated said:


> Hey guys, did a solo-cover of "Alpha Incipient". Tab is included, enjoy ;-).




Holy shit, that was perfect!

I know what i'll be practicing tomorrow on my free day!
I suck at tabbing by ear, that's why I don't bother to tab out Fallujah solos. I mean, I can manage most songs unless there's a lot of 16th notes and especially like this one which has tapping parts...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 10, 2014)

Cant wait to hear new stuff from them. Such a good band.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2014)

GET
HYPE


----------



## yuvioh (Mar 16, 2014)

I just started listening to them and the harvest wombs album just blows me away! I'm so stoked on their new album.


----------



## revivalmode (May 6, 2014)

Can anyone confirm that Fallujah sells tab books on their tour? Who owns one? I wish I could buy one but I'm from Europe and I can't figure out The Flame Surreal by ear (except for the first few seconds...)


----------



## Nick4764 (May 6, 2014)

I spoke to Alex about that when they came to my town last year, he said that they did have them earlier in their career, but they don't at the moment, though they may print more copies in the future


----------



## asher (May 6, 2014)

I've seriously gotten into The Harvest Wombs lately. Super sick album! And a bit of a departure from my normal stuff, which is cool too.


----------



## revivalmode (May 6, 2014)

Nick4764 said:


> I spoke to Alex about that when they came to my town last year, he said that they did have them earlier in their career, but they don't at the moment, though they may print more copies in the future



I assume it's a tab book for THW? I hope they would bring out more copies so I'm able to buy one. Their songs are so hard to tab out by ear so getting my hands on one would be awesome. I'm not interested if it is one for Leper Colony though lol.


----------



## JustMac (May 6, 2014)

I agree that their music is very hard to tab out by ear, could definitely do with a tab book or 2. 

I thought the songwriting on Harvest Wombs and Nomadic was something else- the guitar playing is such a breath of fresh air, in the sea of diminished/harmonic minor harmony that dominates death metal these days. Cant wait to see what they bring to the table for the new record.

The lead bits and clean part in Venom Upon the Blade are magic. Who does those vocals starting at 3:36 though? Its awesome! 

I think the new album is a good way along, they hype it semi-frequently on FB now. Can't wait


----------



## revivalmode (May 6, 2014)

I can't remember how many times now I already played that part at 04:07 over again, haha. Amazing!


----------



## revivalmode (May 15, 2014)

Fallujah completes new album | News | Lambgoat

San Francisco, CA band Fallujah has finished work on their new full-length, The Flesh Prevails. The outing was engineered, mixed, and mastered by Zack Ohren (All Shall Perish, Suffocation) at Sharkbite Studios in Oakland, CA. Cover artwork was completed by Poland's Tomasz Alen Kopera and Fallujah vocalist, Alex Hofmann. Additionally, The Flesh Prevails features guest appearances from Christian Muenzner (Obscura, Necrophagist) and the voice of Roniit Alkayam.

A summer release via Unique Leader Records is planned.



This is definitely of my most anticipated releases of 2014, can't wait!!!


----------



## asher (May 15, 2014)

Ooooooh.

Forgot they were (nearly) from my hometown too


----------



## Tree (May 15, 2014)

Why can't they ever choose a better mixer?! 
No offence to Zack, as he's quite good most of the time, but his style isn't very organic sounding at all. It's usually plastic-y and robotic


----------



## JustMac (May 15, 2014)

Its nearly here, I can't wait to see where they're going . 


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...story_fbid=725624877480645&id=107698495939956


----------



## revivalmode (May 16, 2014)

Someone posted this on their Last.FM page, looks legit though.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 16, 2014)

If this is anything like the Nomadic EP theb son, I am excite


----------



## in-pursuit (May 16, 2014)

I have a feeling this is going to rule my world for some time.


----------



## MastrXploder (May 16, 2014)

Definitely one of my favorites. Can't wait for the new full length!


----------



## musicaldeath (May 16, 2014)

Along with Rivers of Nihil, Fallujah are one of my favorite bands right now. I just wish that harvest Wombs didn't sound as plasticy like others have said. I feel tired after listening to it start to finish. Learning their riffs on guitar is awesome too.


----------



## MikeH (May 16, 2014)

NSFW! (bewbz)

Fallujah (Official Blog), fallujah: Fallujah New Album Summer 2014


----------



## The Rastatute (May 16, 2014)

musicaldeath said:


> Along with Rivers of Nihil, Fallujah are one of my favorite bands right now. I just wish that harvest Wombs didn't sound as plasticy like others have said. I feel tired after listening to it start to finish. Learning their riffs on guitar is awesome too.


 I get what your saying and I believe the harvest wombs was produced by Sam Pura (from the studio videos ive seen) and his stuff is usually pretty natural sounding for the most part


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 17, 2014)

I can already tell this is going to be a very strong contender for album of the year


----------



## Paul McAleer (May 17, 2014)

I'm not sure why I couldn't get into their latest effort, although "harvest wombs" had something going for it!


----------



## gunch (May 17, 2014)

RELEASE A SINGLE ALREADY STOP TEASIN ME


----------



## revivalmode (May 20, 2014)

FALLUJAH INTERVIEW ON &#8220;THE FLESH PREVAILS&#8221; | The Circle Pit

Interesting read about the new album.


----------



## Rosal76 (May 20, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> Interesting read about the new album.


 
Taken from the interview: "The Flesh Prevails also features a guest appearance from Christian Muenzner"


----------



## lemeker (May 20, 2014)

Dude, I'm going to be all shits and giggles when their new stuff is released. Even with a small catalogue , these guys are easily one of the best bands out there. 

Funny note..., there's a guy I know who heard them for the first time. He said they were too core!! I was like, "Are we listening to the same band" ??? My mind was blown.


----------



## Taylor (May 20, 2014)

> So as far as the new record is concerned its more like Nomadic than the Harvest Wombs but really quite different than both; the solos are different, the leads are different, the pads I did are really different.



I'm not sure if I like the sound of this or if I hate it. We will see.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (May 20, 2014)

After reading the interview I'm way more excited for this album then I was before, if that's even possible. It's also interesting to hear about how Nomadic came about.


----------



## revivalmode (May 20, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> I'm not sure if I like the sound of this or if I hate it. We will see.



Well, Nomadic was different from THW too and it was still ....ing awesome.

I know I won't be disappointed, Fallujah is too good for that.


----------



## MikeH (May 21, 2014)

I honestly don't feel like Nomadic and The Harvest Wombs were entirely different beasts like everyone makes them out to be. They still sound different, but I don't think Nomadic was lightyears ahead, but more of just a natural progression from THW.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 21, 2014)

This is the release that I´ve been waiting for since Nomadic came out, so I´m very much looking forward to it. However, because of how amazing Nomadic was, it raises my expectations for the record further than any record in the last 2 years. 
But whatever, lets keep the glass half full. The circle pit interview certainly gives the impression that they still tried to do something new.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 21, 2014)

Let's be honest, Nomadic was essentially 2 (really awesome) songs, so even if they made a full album of more stuff like that it would be amazing. My expectations are also high, yes, but I'm not worried.


----------



## anomynous (May 21, 2014)

They need to stop screwing around and just release a song & put up preorders already


----------



## JustMac (May 27, 2014)

Here is the real album art. Absolutely blown away already. Unique, classy and doesn't conform to embarrassing DM cliché album art whatsoever. Already impressed, so hyped for this. 

It's out on June 22


----------



## anomynous (May 27, 2014)

Both "versions" of the artwork looks bad ass.


----------



## revivalmode (May 27, 2014)

That album cover is amazing! Can't wait but I hope they didn't mean by their posts that they are just going to show us the real album cover because I'm hoping to hear a new song!


----------



## gorthul (May 27, 2014)

Wow, that artwork kicked me out of my boots.
Amazing!

Embedded:


----------



## revivalmode (May 27, 2014)

I'm already listening


----------



## anomynous (May 27, 2014)

Go on.....


----------



## revivalmode (May 27, 2014)

Well, they clearly took the direction of Nomadic with the new song but improved on that.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 27, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> Well, they clearly took the direction of Nomadic with the new song but improved on that.



Are you trolling? What new song?


----------



## revivalmode (May 27, 2014)

Entropy Prevails said:


> Are you trolling? What new song?



I'm not trolling, they didn't post it yet but there has been a hidden link to the new song up for about a month, some dude put it up. I'm not going to link it here though.


----------



## Taylor (May 27, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> I'm not trolling, they didn't post it yet but there has been a hidden link to the new song up for about a month, some dude put it up. I'm not going to link it here though.



I wouldn't mind a pm.


----------



## anomynous (May 27, 2014)

Exclusive Premiere: Fallujah, "Sapphire" - MetalSucks


Here it is


----------



## Draceius (May 27, 2014)

anomynous said:


> Exclusive Premiere: Fallujah, "Sapphire" - MetalSucks
> 
> 
> Here it is



And they've done it again, I found myself just zoning out fully immersed in the music until I realised it was starting to fade. That outro was beautiful, I feel like I'm really going to enjoy this album.


----------



## Taylor (May 27, 2014)

Draceius said:


> And they've done it again, I found myself just zoning out fully immersed in the music until I realised it was starting to fade. That outro was beautiful, I feel like I'm really going to enjoy this album.



 Same.


----------



## MikeH (May 27, 2014)

This album is definitely going to be a game changer. These guys are doing it totally right in every way. That track is flat out amazing.


----------



## stevexc (May 27, 2014)

Well that was highly disappointing. Whole track felt horribly sterile and bland, especially compared to Harvest Wombs. I'll give it another shot with better speakers later, but I'm just not impressed.


EDIT: Wow I didn't realize I was such a minority in this, haha  I'll definitely be giving this another shot when I'm not at work, but what I'm hearing so far is disappointing. :/ Maybe the rest of the album will be a little heavier, at least?


----------



## gunch (May 27, 2014)

YES


----------



## mcsalty (May 27, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Well that was highly disappointing. Whole track felt horribly sterile and bland, especially compared to Harvest Wombs. I'll give it another shot with better speakers later, but I'm just not impressed.



gurl you cray


----------



## Tree (May 27, 2014)

Definitely a step in the right direction, I think. Nomadic bored me, but this gives me hope. 
I hope that soundcloud just butchered the file though, because that mix sounded incredibly harsh and fatiguing


----------



## MikeH (May 27, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Well that was highly disappointing. Whole track felt horribly sterile and bland, especially compared to Harvest Wombs. I'll give it another shot with better speakers later, but I'm just not impressed.


----------



## revivalmode (May 27, 2014)

I'm not the uploader though, got this link from some dude that commented on my reply on Fallujah's facebook page.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 27, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Well that was highly disappointing. Whole track felt horribly sterile and bland, especially compared to Harvest Wombs. I'll give it another shot with better speakers later, but I'm just not impressed.








IMO: Song is kickass, but I need more time to process it, there´s so much going on that I even can´t understand it all. Which is the way I like my music. They went exactly where I hoped they would and to me they remain one of the most unique bands at the moment.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 27, 2014)

Yeah, dis gon' be gud.

That album art looks really awesome, too. Great change of pace from stereotypical death metal covers.


----------



## revivalmode (May 27, 2014)

I still can't believe how amazing that album cover art looks. Best cover I've seen in a while.


----------



## JustMac (May 27, 2014)

I honestly think after that this is contender #1 for metal album this year.

I had extremely high expectations but they somehow shattered them. Best song I've listened to in absolutely ages. Insane


----------



## revivalmode (May 27, 2014)

JustMac said:


> I honestly think after that this is contender #1 for metal album this year.
> 
> I had extremely high expectations but they somehow shattered them. Best song I've listened to in absolutely ages. Insane



This will probably the album I'm looking most forward to in 2014, along with the new Revocation which will be released somewhere in Fall this year.


----------



## bhakan (May 27, 2014)

This song is fantastic. Super stoked for the new record. 

I never actually listened to The Harvest Wombs (I probably should go do that), but I downloaded Nomadic on a whim because it was free for a day and it blew me away. Its still in regular rotation so I'm pumped for this album.


----------



## stevexc (May 27, 2014)

Alright. Got home. Listened to it with better speakers. I dislike it less. But I still don't like it. It's missing a lot of what I liked from Harvest Wombs, but what really hurts it to my ears is the mix - there's maybe a solid 30 seconds that's not completely overpowered by reverb ambience smothering everything else?

Sorry dudes, I'm gonna have to sit this out.


----------



## Maku (May 27, 2014)

holy shit this is amazing, so hyped for the new album


----------



## revivalmode (May 27, 2014)

bhakan said:


> This song is fantastic. Super stoked for the new record.
> 
> I never actually listened to The Harvest Wombs (I probably should go do that), but I downloaded Nomadic on a whim because it was free for a day and it blew me away. Its still in regular rotation so I'm pumped for this album.



Dudeeeeeee, you need to check THW as soon as you can, especially if you're a guitarist, you NEED to check The Flame Surreal! Your mind will be blown, one of the best instrumental/guitar driven tracks I've ever heard.


----------



## MikeH (May 27, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Alright. Got home. Listened to it with better speakers. I dislike it less. But I still don't like it. It's missing a lot of what I liked from Harvest Wombs, but what really hurts it to my ears is the mix - there's maybe a solid 30 seconds that's not completely overpowered by reverb ambience smothering everything else?
> 
> Sorry dudes, I'm gonna have to sit this out.


----------



## brutalwizard (May 27, 2014)

The new song is too pristine. Cannot wait for this album.


----------



## Cnev (May 27, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Alright. Got home. Listened to it with better speakers. I dislike it less. But I still don't like it. It's missing a lot of what I liked from Harvest Wombs, but what really hurts it to my ears is the mix - there's maybe a solid 30 seconds that's not completely overpowered by reverb ambience smothering everything else?
> 
> Sorry dudes, I'm gonna have to sit this out.



Heh, and that is exactly why I dig these guys so much. I can't think of another band that implements ambient music into a techy metal base so well. Maybe Uneven Structure, but I don't feel as though they make as much of an effort to blend the two together to the point of making a completely cohesive section/song. But, I am a huge ambient music fan, moreso than I am a metal fan, so there's that. New song is lovely.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 28, 2014)

This is going to be my album of the year for sure. That song was fvcking bad ass!


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 28, 2014)

Alex posted the lyrics for Sapphire for anyone who´s interested. 

Fallujah (Official Blog), Sapphire I

It seems like we will get another song in a few weeks and the whole album will be streamed before summer slaughter, which starts on July 17th. Get stoked people! This band is the future of metal!


----------



## MikeH (May 28, 2014)

I talked to Robert (bassist) yesterday for a bit. He said expect a new piece of something every week until SS. Not sure if that means songs, or just album info in general, but he said the next song is going to be a more straight-forward brutal song. He said that Sapphire was sort of the middle-ground of the album that includes all of the elements rolled into one song.


----------



## Cyn__Theia (May 28, 2014)

Words cannot describe the feelings I get from "Sapphire".

I think saying this is the future of metal is a close approximation, but still an understatement.

There...there just aren't words to describe this feeling. I feel as if they have peered into my very soul and started composing music that would shake my very essence to the core.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 28, 2014)

Awesome song!
Love it!


----------



## no_dice (May 28, 2014)

I feel like calling them the future of metal is a tad pretentious, but this new song is definitely great and they are excellent at what they do. They're one of the only metal bands I even care about these days.


----------



## isispelican (May 28, 2014)

crazy, love the ambience!


----------



## revivalmode (May 28, 2014)

The craziest thing ever is that these guys...they're in their early 20s. Jezus, I'm 23 years atm and probably will never come up with such genius songwriting


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 28, 2014)

Holy ....!!!!!!!!! Finally got a chance to listen. Does not disappoint


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 28, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> The craziest thing ever is that these guys...they're in their early 20s. Jezus, I'm 23 years atm and probably will never come up with such genius songwriting



That´s EXACTLY the same thing that I thought about today. Alex is just one year older than me but does such amazing things. Just shows how much talent these guys have.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 28, 2014)

To call these guys "the future of metal" is probably wrong imo, simply because they haven't created a template that can be easily replicated. They are too talented for most bands to copy. That said, hearing the new track has only concreted what I expected to be true; right now, Fallujah are the best metal band on the planet.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 28, 2014)

And one big prop to Unique Leader that never misses a shot.


----------



## JustMac (May 28, 2014)

no_dice said:


> I feel like calling them the future of metal is a tad pretentious.


I think people are excited about a band doing something fresh and unique. I haven't heard a metal band trying to push things forward as much since Cynic's debut really. It's new territory, and I think metal fans have something to be excited about. 

Pretentious is a bit harsh. Calling it 'hyperbole' would be fair enough I guess though.


----------



## 3074326 (May 28, 2014)

These guys are incredible. Haven't listened to metal _at all_ lately, but this is hitting the spot..


----------



## revivalmode (May 28, 2014)

Fallujah is the epitome of metal at the moment. That's how I think about it when I listen to Sapphire.


----------



## infernalreaper (May 29, 2014)

the new album is gonna own so hard!!


----------



## avinu (May 29, 2014)

Holy shiiiiiiiii my body is ready. I can't wait for SS this year!


----------



## no_dice (May 29, 2014)

JustMac said:


> I think people are excited about a band doing something fresh and unique. I haven't heard a metal band trying to push things forward as much since Cynic's debut really. It's new territory, and I think metal fans have something to be excited about.
> 
> Pretentious is a bit harsh. Calling it 'hyperbole' would be fair enough I guess though.



Fair enough, perhaps I should have chosen my words a little better. Like I said, though, I definitely think they're a great band. I just don't think they're going to revolutionize metal or anything. Even bands like Gorguts and Ulcerate are doing really cool things, but I feel like our attention spans are so short these days that we just consume and move on to the next thing and kind of forget about it.


----------



## gunch (May 29, 2014)

They combined amtospheric/dreampop influences with goddamn death metal and that should be a triumph in of itself.

These guys are operating on a whole other level. Oh yes.


----------



## JustMac (May 29, 2014)

If anyone's interested in their ambient/electronic influences. Zero 7, Submotion Orchestra and Burial are all particularly fantastic:

Fallujah (Official Blog), Compilation #8 Tracklisting: Bluetech - Slowly...


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 29, 2014)

I guess I was just expressing my excitement over the band and their music. I´m a metalhead for "merely" 9 years now and have probably heard every standart incarnation off the genre. So if listen to bands like Fallujah, The Safety Fire,Unhuman or the Ocean, bands who push the boundaries and extend my horizon I´m very enthusiastic about them. Maybe they are not the future of metal. But surely they are one of the most unique bands today.

Oh and after listening way too much to Sapphire and comparing it to Nomadic, I can definitely hear the progression. Kudos Fallujah, I didn´t think you can surprise me!


----------



## Osiris (May 30, 2014)

^I think The Dead Sea and Sapphire share a lot of similarities in terms of the phrasing, atmosphere, production and everything really. They definitely sound like they could be on the same album. That said I'm really glad they're staying in this direction and if the next album is as consistent then it'll be killer.


----------



## yuvioh (May 30, 2014)

listened to the new fallujah single for a good solid 4 hours. So stoked on the new album! I'm definitely going to pre-order one.


----------



## Joose (May 30, 2014)

"Sapphire" is the first thing I've heard by these guys. (I know, I'm late)

I like it. Maybe I need a few more listens to love it, because I was overwhelmed by the amount of double bass; I never thought the day would come that I'd say there was too much for my liking. But again, maybe multiple listens will change that for me.

Regardless, there's some serious goddamn talent going on here.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 30, 2014)

Osiris said:


> ^I think The Dead Sea and Sapphire share a lot of similarities in terms of the phrasing, atmosphere, production and everything really. They definitely sound like they could be on the same album. That said I'm really glad they're staying in this direction and if the next album is as consistent then it'll be killer.



They do share similarities but IMO they´re completely different songs. The atmosphere is different (sapphire sounds more beautiful), the arrangement is different e.g. the calm moments come in at a completely different time and for lack of a better term the suspense curve is different. So to me the band has evolved even further than Nomadic.

@Joose: I´d recommend listening to Nomadic first. If you like Sapphire you won´t be disappointed.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 30, 2014)

I have to ask if I'm crazy or something, because I always see people talking as if nomadic is way different than THW, But I just don't hear it, at least not to the same extent as others  I mean if you want to see a big leap, listen to Leper Colony. But even then it's still unmistakably Fallujah. 

Regardless, this band has never done anything that has not blown me the .... away \m/


----------



## Vhyle (May 30, 2014)

Meh.


----------



## revivalmode (May 31, 2014)

Some dude did a cover of the solo already, check it out:


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 31, 2014)

I've listened to this new song like 50 times now, it just keeps getting better. This may very well be album of the year


----------



## feraledge (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been saying that Fallujah are the best band in metal since The Harvest Wombs, Nomadic was even better and this new song is crushing. I'm willing to escalate my claim that they are one of the best bands in metal period. 
Also, thank you, Fallujah, for not putting a track up ridiculously early. I've listened to this track MANY times now and I'm amped for the full album, but a month and a half or so is much more manageable than 3 or 4 months.


----------



## revivalmode (Jun 3, 2014)

feraledge said:


> I've been saying that Fallujah are the best band in metal since The Harvest Wombs, Nomadic was even better and this new song is crushing. I'm willing to escalate my claim that they are one of the best bands in metal period.
> Also, thank you, Fallujah, for not putting a track up ridiculously early. I've listened to this track MANY times now and I'm amped for the full album, but a month and a half or so is much more manageable than 3 or 4 months.



Same opinion man, after I heard THW, they quickly became one of my favourite bands. I enjoyed Nomadic as much as THW and since the new song I have incredibly high hopes and expectations for The Flesh Prevails but I know the album will be amazing.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 3, 2014)

I am gonna buy that new albums so hard... I don't even know if I'll leave my house once I get it, honestly.


----------



## nikolazjalic (Jun 3, 2014)

holy shitt, just gave harvest wombs another chance and it has quickly become my favourite album at the moment, unreal! excited to hear more of the new one


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jun 18, 2014)

New song:

Fallujah "Carved From Stone" song premiere | Feature | Lambgoat


----------



## stevexc (Jun 18, 2014)

Do not like how they're mixing this, especially the drums, but this track sounds a million times better than Emerald Sapphire whatever.


----------



## Draceius (Jun 18, 2014)

Mik3D23 said:


> New song:
> 
> Fallujah "Carved From Stone" song premiere | Feature | Lambgoat



It has that tasty riff from the teaser they posted in this one, and god damn does it sound amazing in context.


----------



## revivalmode (Jun 18, 2014)

Sapphire is a better song though, still awesome nonetheless.


----------



## JustMac (Jun 18, 2014)

This is shaping up to be the album of the year for me, the attention to detail feels very 'complete' in the 2 releases so far, every section seems meticulously planned and organised, but does not sound generic, sterile or formulaic to me at the same time. 

What is the "to beat" album of this year so far? (I'm not that up to date on brand new stuff), I really want to hear the competition as this seems like a shoo-in so far. For me the challengee is the new Destrage album though.


----------



## revivalmode (Jun 18, 2014)

JustMac said:


> This is shaping up to be the album of the year for me, the attention to detail feels very 'complete' in the 2 releases so far, every section seems meticulously planned and organised, but does not sound generic, sterile or formulaic to me at the same time.
> 
> What is the "to beat" album of this year so far? (I'm not that up to date on brand new stuff), I really want to hear the competition as this seems like a shoo-in so far. For me the challengee is the new Destrage album though.



Revocation is releasing a full length later this year I think, this one will come close to Fallujah but that's because they're two of my top 3 bands at the moment


----------



## MikeH (Jun 18, 2014)

1:30 into the new song and I'm already in awe. These guys can do no wrong. Leading the way into the future of atmospheric tech death.


----------



## bhakan (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm super pumped for this. These two songs have been the perfect balance of awesome techy riffs without sacrificing atmosphere. They manage to give the songs so much feel despite it being tech death.


----------



## revivalmode (Jun 19, 2014)

Starting from 2:38 is my favourite part, so heavy!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 19, 2014)

Carved from Stone owns my ....ing soul. That section at 1:40, jezuz, these guys have got it nailed down.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 19, 2014)

This new song is ....ing amazing, I can't stop listening.


Based on these two songs I'm already almost certain this will be album of the year for me. The only thing that could potentially displace it is the new Contortionist album assuming that comes out this year


----------



## gunch (Jun 19, 2014)

Damn if there ever was a song that could be called uplifting, heroic or epic in the proper context this is it


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Jun 19, 2014)

Carved from Stone is awesome. Nothing more to say.


----------



## revivalmode (Jun 30, 2014)

REVIEW: FALLUJAH - THE FLESH PREVAILS | The Monolith


After reading this review, I'm even more stoked than before and I was superstoked already!

_It&#8217;s very difficult to pick a standout song from this masterpiece, as they all flow together so well._
_These musicians are of an unreal caliber; every single riff is constructed with the care and precision of an artistic mastermind._

_So in case you can&#8217;t read and didn&#8217;t get the gist of this whole ....ing review, the album is ....ing amazing. Go buy it. Buy a t-shirt. Take each member of the band out to a romantic seafood dinner and a movie, then carve the lyrics onto a dead prostitute&#8217;s chest._ 

Haha, can't wait, can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Shred_Flanders (Jun 30, 2014)

HalleFallujah!


----------



## SmackyChot (Jun 30, 2014)

Mik3D23 said:


> New song:
> 
> Fallujah "Carved From Stone" song premiere | Feature | Lambgoat



Everytime I listen to the soundcloud version, I see that guy with the comment WRRRAAAHHHHHHH, it makes me lose it.


----------



## revivalmode (Jul 6, 2014)

Photo taken by Scott Carstairs - @nomadiic on Wed May 21 2014 at 6:28 - INK361

Only video I could find of Scott Carstairs from Fallujah playing the lead of Sapphire. I wish there were more videos of him, amazingly talented dude.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm willing to take a "sick day" from work and drive across states to see these guys on Summer Slaughter. Why? Because that's literally what has to happen with no dates inside North Carolina. And that tour is ridiculous this year. So stoked for this record.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 10, 2014)

Another song posted. "Levitation"


----------



## Forkface (Jul 10, 2014)

damn this album is gonna be life-changing.


----------



## bhakan (Jul 10, 2014)

Every time Fallujah releases a new song, I think I can't get any more excited for the album, and then they go an release another song and I get even more excited. While I loved Nomadic, the new Fallujah record originally wasn't really on my radar, but now I'd be surprised if its not AOTY for me.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 14, 2014)

I just read the AngryMetalGuy review here:
Fallujah - The Flesh Prevails Review | Angry Metal Guy

Reviewer gave it a 3 out of 5, due to the mastering quality, or lack thereof. It will really be disappointing if the quality of the sound is that bad, it's basically brickwalled as the reviewer claims. So, have you guys listened to the album (CD promo copy)? How bad does it sound? I'm not really an audiophile or anything but what the reviewer is describing, I don't think I can tolerate that.


----------



## gunch (Jul 14, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I just read the AngryMetalGuy review here:
> Fallujah - The Flesh Prevails Review | Angry Metal Guy
> 
> Reviewer gave it a 3 out of 5, due to the mastering quality, or lack thereof. It will really be disappointing if the quality of the sound is that bad, it's basically brickwalled as the reviewer claims. So, have you guys listened to the album (CD promo copy)? How bad does it sound? I'm not really an audiophile or anything but what the reviewer is describing, I don't think I can tolerate that.



Sounds like audiophile cork-sniffing to me


----------



## stevexc (Jul 14, 2014)

Sounds accurate judging from the tracks I've heard so far. Sapphire was definitely hugely lacking in any sort of dynamics - it was just a solid wall of sound. No depth.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 14, 2014)

The second any person period starts bitching about production is generally when I start disregarding anything they have to say period  people are so fvcking obnoxious these days in that regard, and 9 Time Out of 10 are talking completely out of their ass about anything they say.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 14, 2014)

Just listened to Sapphire today. Did not disappoint, to say the least.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 14, 2014)

In my years of listening to metal music (almost 20 yrs), the only 2 albums that disappointed me were Metallica's "...And Justice For All" and Rush's (not really metal ) "Vapor Trails", with VT being the much worse CD, I couldn't even keep it, sold it right away. 

Lack of dynamics, if in one or two songs, maybe intentional. The reviewer is talking about a lot of clipping though. Anyway, judging by the responses so far, I'm still game


----------



## 3074326 (Jul 14, 2014)

Dude basically said mastering was the only major issue he had with it and gave it a 60%. Um.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2014)

Sounds like a pretentious douche to me.


----------



## bhakan (Jul 15, 2014)

I mean we've already heard 3 songs. Even from youtube audio, I think it's pretty clear this is not album ruining production.


----------



## revivalmode (Jul 16, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I just read the AngryMetalGuy review here:
> Fallujah - The Flesh Prevails Review | Angry Metal Guy
> 
> Reviewer gave it a 3 out of 5, due to the mastering quality, or lack thereof. It will really be disappointing if the quality of the sound is that bad, it's basically brickwalled as the reviewer claims. So, have you guys listened to the album (CD promo copy)? How bad does it sound? I'm not really an audiophile or anything but what the reviewer is describing, I don't think I can tolerate that.



He should listen to Intrinsic from The Contortionist instead then


----------



## lemeker (Jul 17, 2014)

.....and I told myself I wasn't going to listen to anything till it came out. This album can't be released fast enough.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 17, 2014)

Just got my shipping confirmation email for my pre-order. Mmmmm.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 17, 2014)

Review of Fallujah - The Flesh Prevails | Last Rites

This is an honest review. It's not bad, but it does point out one listeners gripes with it. This site (formally metalreview.com) is pretty deep with reviews, and they are hard on genres like tech death but they give nothing but constructive criticism to bands really trying to write and create good music. That being said The Flesh Prevails is still one of the Top records they've reviewed this year. 

There is no score system. It used to be on a 666 scale, then changed to 10 point scale, and since the re-image they just use words. It makes you think more objectively, IMO.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 17, 2014)

Meh, do that many people even read reviews? I've never given a second thought to any ever. Even the most well written objective review ain't going to tell me shit about whether or not I'll like something. And the majority of music reviewers are total twats anyway


----------



## Forkface (Jul 17, 2014)

IGN has taught me that reviews are irrelevant


----------



## gunch (Jul 17, 2014)

That sounded more biased than the first one


----------



## bhakan (Jul 17, 2014)

Honestly the bad parts of that review are what got me most excited. Even though he described it as negative, it sounds like the second half of the album is really diverse. Maybe they did just do it badly, but based off of Fallujah's track record my guess is that the second half is diverse in an awesome way, just not what that particular reviewer wanted to hear.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 17, 2014)

bhakan said:


> Honestly the bad parts of that review are what got me most excited. Even though he described it as negative, it sounds like the second half of the album is really diverse. Maybe they did just do it badly, but based off of Fallujah's track record my guess is that the second half is diverse in an awesome way, just not what that particular reviewer wanted to hear.



I kinda agree. Like I said, Last Rites is pretty hard of tech death, but for good reason. There's a lot of missteps in the genre. But bands like Fallujah (at the level they are) do like to use instrumental interludes and tracks along with atmospheric elements which can be viewed as good or bad. In this case it is merely the _length_ of it, as the rest of the record is at the cusp of phenomenal. I can't say I agree with it all; I haven't heard the entire album! But a picture is painted, and you can make up your own mind (as one should). It's not going to guide my purchase decisions entirely, and neither is "the unanimous consensus" that gets a sticker on a jewel case. 

I still find it objective, but I've been reading reviews there for years and know what they are getting at. There's something to be said of sites that don't fall rank and file with everyone else and are intellectually objective. I also agree with the more widely spread use of EPs. But, Fallujah released a great one last year, so time for a fvcking full length, and including instrumental tracks. I'm so stoked to see these guys live in a couple weeks.


----------



## yuvioh (Jul 18, 2014)

I just saw these guys at the summer slaughter tour earlier. Man, they are AMAZING... their set just left me in awe.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 18, 2014)

Waiting for the next recoard with foam in mouth


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 18, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Waiting for the next recoard with foam in mouth



Same here, I preordered from Amazon, only 4 days to go  Oh, and I haven't heard anything from the album so far. I LOVED both Nomadic & Harvest Wombs, so I think judging by the comments in this thread, I'll be blown away


----------



## Chuck (Jul 18, 2014)

Where is my shipping confirmation IndieMerch!


----------



## SmackyChot (Jul 18, 2014)

Got my shipping confirmation! 

I just got the CD though. My buddies who got bundles haven't got crap yet.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 18, 2014)

Just got my shipping confirmation as well. I also ordered a sweatshirt and the funny kittie t-shirt.


----------



## gorthul (Jul 19, 2014)

Without a doubt this is the best Death Metal album of the last three years. I definitely can't agree with the review stating that the last 20 minutes sound like guitar practices, to me those last few songs are the most interesting on the album.


----------



## revivalmode (Jul 19, 2014)

I had my shipping confirmation two days ago but I live in Europe and I ordered via Indiemerch.

Kittie tank top & CD, didn't had much interest in any of the bundles except for that flag actually 

Also, I have the same Ibanez as Scott Carstairs incoming (Ibanez RG1527M), I was looking for a 7 string and I noticed Nick from Axe Palace was selling one so I jumped on it immediately. Pretty stoked on that one. Will definitely make an NGD topic when it arrives!


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Jul 19, 2014)

gorthul said:


> Without a doubt this is the best Death Metal album of the last three years. I definitely can't agree with the review stating that the last 20 minutes sound like guitar practices, to me those last few songs are the most interesting on the album.



Yeah I highly disagree with the review as well. Chemical Cave and Alone with you are just WONDERFUL . You people have no idea what you´re in for! 
Fallujah has achieved something only the best artist can achieve: they made me want something I didn´t even know I wanted, until I heard it. The title track is one of the best things I´ve ever heard.


----------



## revivalmode (Jul 19, 2014)

Apart from the songs we could hear before the album came out (Sapphire, Levitation and Carved From Stone) I really like The Night Reveals the most. 

And to be honest, the songs we already heard before the release are still the best ones on the album imo, although that could change quickly, need to listen more, the album will probably be on repeat for the next few weeks, until I'm tired of it, haha.


----------



## gunch (Jul 19, 2014)

Alone with You might be porno music but dammit it's pretty good porno music


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 19, 2014)

This is building up so much GAS. I can't wait for it. Regardless of who reviews what I'm all about bands writing what they want to play and hear, making the music they want to. I remember Matt Sotelo taking heat for the last two Decrepit Birth albums, but he said he is writing the music he wants to hear. I think most people agree it turned out awesome.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone who gives Decrepit Birth shit for writing "bad" music should be killed. DECREPIT BIRTH DO NO WRONG.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 19, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Anyone who gives Decrepit Birth shit for writing "bad" music should be killed. DECREPIT BIRTH DO NO WRONG.



It wasn't that they got "bad", it was that they weren't a straightforward brutal death metal band like Suffocation anymore. The influences from Death, Atheist, Cynic, etc. that Sotelo loved greatly influenced his writing and he took it in his own direction. I love both sounds and they rule at them.


----------



## gunch (Jul 19, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Anyone who gives Decrepit Birth shit for writing "bad" music should be killed. DECREPIT BIRTH DO NO WRONG.




They need to remaster And Time Begins but otherwise I agree


----------



## Forkface (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm halfway through the album and I am in awe.

album of the year. easy.

seriously words can't describe what i'm feeling right now.

constant chills down my spine.


----------



## Maku (Jul 20, 2014)

Took a walk yesterday night and listened to the album. Just wow, everything about this is retarded, in a good way. Really worth the hype.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Jul 20, 2014)

Maku said:


> Took a walk yesterday night and listened to the album. Just wow, everything about this is retarded, in a good way. Really worth the hype.


----------



## Maku (Jul 20, 2014)

Entropy Prevails said:


>




here's another funny pic i managed to find in the interwebs


----------



## revivalmode (Jul 20, 2014)

I do enjoy the new album but The Flame Surreal was by far a better instrumental song than The Flesh Prevails imo. Also, "Alone With You" is an instant skipper because I can't even call those ambient songs "songs", if you know what I mean.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Jul 20, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> I do enjoy the new album but The Flame Surreal was by far a better instrumental song than The Flesh Prevails imo. Also, "Alone With You" is an instant skipper because I can't even call those ambient songs "songs", if you know what I mean.



But the flesh prevails is not instrumental.


----------



## revivalmode (Jul 20, 2014)

Entropy Prevails said:


> But the flesh prevails is not instrumental.



Hmm well, mostly then, forgot about the last 30 seconds.


----------



## JustMac (Jul 20, 2014)

Who is that female singer? And did she also do voice stuff on Nomadic.


Also, best album I've heard in years (no hyperbole), incredible.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 20, 2014)

Patiently awaiting my pre-order to arrive


----------



## JustMac (Jul 20, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Patiently awaiting my pre-order to arrive


 Nice! Did you get one of the fancy fanpacks? Either way you're in for a treat dude!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 20, 2014)

Just the tank top and CD one, stoked regardless


----------



## MikeH (Jul 20, 2014)

JustMac said:


> Who is that female singer? And did she also do voice stuff on Nomadic.



Roniit Alkayam


----------



## isthathenry (Jul 20, 2014)

I really, really like Fallujah. I was wondering if anyone knew how to get that sort of solo sound they have? Decrepit Birth has it as well, where the notes really ring out and sound sort of spacey. Is that just a technique or a certain tone?

edit: put in a preorder about a month ago and with 2 days until release it still hasn't shipped. Rather pissed off about that actually.


----------



## isomorphic (Jul 20, 2014)

isthathenry said:


> I really, really like Fallujah. I was wondering if anyone knew how to get that sort of solo sound they have? Decrepit Birth has it as well, where the notes really ring out and sound sort of spacey. Is that just a technique or a certain tone?



It's tone. Lots of reverb and delay. Fallujah uses the most I can think of as far as lead tone goes, I could be wrong though.


----------



## isthathenry (Jul 20, 2014)

isomorphic said:


> It's tone. Lots of reverb and delay. Fallujah uses the most I can think of as far as lead tone goes, I could be wrong though.


Hey, thank you so much for the answer. I only have an amp and guitar, no pedals or effects so I am really quite ignorant when it comes to such things.


----------



## Forkface (Jul 20, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Patiently awaiting my pre-order to arrive



hahaha I have an itunes preorder coming, but i just couldn't wait 

idunno how you do it.


if I had to complain about ONE thing about the album... is that it is too short :/


----------



## SmackyChot (Jul 20, 2014)

isomorphic said:


> It's tone. Lots of reverb and delay. Fallujah uses the most I can think of as far as lead tone goes, I could be wrong though.



A good neck pickup helps too to get that round note sound. I THINK Scott used a 7 with blackouts, not sure though. He def has blackouts in his White Ibby, dunno if he ever used that for recording.

I was practicing on matching the tone in Assemblage of Wolves, and used a X50 (5150 sim) with slightly more mids and less pres, guitar hack IR and delay and chorus, with my neck pickup (blackout). Definitely is in the right direction as I am still fartin around with it.


----------



## DLG (Jul 21, 2014)

these guys have always been on the edge of being interesting for me, but I think they've finally nailed the sound they are going for with this release. 

excellent writing and the spacey atmosphere really helps in making them sound less sterile than most similar tech death bands. 

quite enjoyable stuff.


----------



## Jlang (Jul 21, 2014)

This album..... wow like incredibly good song writing, it is so well put together. My only gripe is I wish the songs flowed better from track to track when skipping, but that's not big deal.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 21, 2014)

This album is one of the greatest things to ever happen to me


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 21, 2014)

SmackyChot said:


> A good neck pickup helps too to get that round note sound. I THINK Scott used a 7 with blackouts, not sure though. He def has blackouts in his White Ibby, dunno if he ever used that for recording.
> 
> I was practicing on matching the tone in Assemblage of Wolves, and used a X50 (5150 sim) with slightly more mids and less pres, guitar hack IR and delay and chorus, with my neck pickup (blackout). Definitely is in the right direction as I am still fartin around with it.



Sounds about right, and freaking awesome too! I know for Decrepit Birth Matt Sotelo uses Blackouts, but on their last two he used Stan Hinsley pickups, which were brilliant. Since Stan sort of closed his business because of work and the shitty economy, he only winds occasionally. It's a shame because he made brilliant stuff. So Matt went to SD politely.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Jul 21, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks that The Night Reveals and The Flesh Prevails are one big song? Just as Alone with You and Allure are? I find it amazing how they can play around with similar melodies and atmospheres and have it still sound fresh. Just listen to Starlit Path and then Chemical Cave and you know what I mean.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 21, 2014)

So out of who has seen them on the tour so far, what tracks are they playing?

Edit: 12:24AM and iTunes and Wifi are being dicks. Come on MoFo!!!! I need to hear this and then pass out while listening again!


----------



## lemeker (Jul 22, 2014)

Just got through my first listen, while at work. Thank god for iPhones and iTunes in this case.

This is an amazing cd. It's completely different from THW, in a good way. I agree, in that it feels too short, but I'm not complaining. I really dig the atmospheric feeling they create on this one without sacrificing their brutality. 

This is one of those albums that everyone should own, even if you don't like tech death.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 22, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> So out of who has seen them on the tour so far, what tracks are they playing?
> 
> Edit: 12:24AM and iTunes and Wifi are being dicks. Come on MoFo!!!! I need to hear this and then pass out while listening again!



Same question, plus, what time have they been going on stage? Is it consistent state to state? Trying to figure out how early I need to ask to leave work tomorrow lol


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 22, 2014)

spawnofthesith said:


> Same question, plus, what time have they been going on stage? Is it consistent state to state? Trying to figure out how early I need to ask to leave work tomorrow lol



I've heard/read most shows start at 2pm, and the bands Facebook mentioned they go on at 4pm (local time). Depends on how many local bands go on. At least JFAC isn't on the bill simply because nobody will threaten to kill Johnny Davies and ruin 2 hours of the show for us like in Ybor/Tampa a few years ago.

I gotta take a sick day to see this show 'cause it's 6 hours one way! Hey anybody on here: which venue should I drive to, Masquerade ATL or the International in Knoxville? Similar distance so I just want to know what's good or bad about either (is there craft beer? Re-entry for food runs?). 

Sorry to be slightly off-topic. It's important for my first live Fallujah experience.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jul 22, 2014)

this is amazing metal. wow. just wow. really smart and clever riff writing. everything just melds together so well.

going to rock this on repeat during my vegas vacation the next few days.


----------



## Cyn__Theia (Jul 22, 2014)

Picking this up later today now that I've had a full listen. I could easily just get the iTunes version, but I really don't feel like that coincides with my connection to this music. I _must_ have the physical copy. Here's to hoping I can locate one in my area.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 22, 2014)

Should be waiting at home. Will be fueling the gym visit tonight.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 22, 2014)

My pre-order didn't come today!   Leaving for Atlanta for Warped Tour tomorrow morning and I wanted my tank top to sport at Warped. Oh well.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 22, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I've heard/read most shows start at 2pm, and the bands Facebook mentioned they go on at 4pm (local time). Depends on how many local bands go on. At least JFAC isn't on the bill simply because nobody will threaten to kill Johnny Davies and ruin 2 hours of the show for us like in Ybor/Tampa a few years ago.
> 
> I gotta take a sick day to see this show 'cause it's 6 hours one way! Hey anybody on here: which venue should I drive to, Masquerade ATL or the International in Knoxville? Similar distance so I just want to know what's good or bad about either (is there craft beer? Re-entry for food runs?).
> 
> Sorry to be slightly off-topic. It's important for my first live Fallujah experience.



If you go to the Masquerade, I might see you there! Not sure on the craft beer, but they do serve food at the Masq. Really good buffalo chicken, burgers, fries (cheesy or regular. their cheesy fries are my favourite anywhere).


----------



## Sofos (Jul 22, 2014)

Chuck said:


> My pre-order didn't come today!   Leaving for Atlanta for Warped Tour tomorrow morning and I wanted my tank top to sport at Warped. Oh well.



Well, UPS/FedEx do deliver until like 8pm, so there's a chance!


----------



## revivalmode (Jul 22, 2014)

Chuck said:


> My pre-order didn't come today!   Leaving for Atlanta for Warped Tour tomorrow morning and I wanted my tank top to sport at Warped. Oh well.





My package which contains the CD and also a tank top hasn't arrived either. Tomorrow I guess


----------



## Chuck (Jul 22, 2014)

Well it's shipping with USPS so...

I'm gonna check the tracking

EDIT: They haven't updated the tracking at all


----------



## MikeH (Jul 22, 2014)

This album&#8230;is&#8230; holygigkgfvgfjhdhrtdjrcdrydtufvyugygbyfvuytfcuydcxrdyxeaxresytrdvyufiyfgn


----------



## thegut (Jul 22, 2014)

This is AOTY for me now. I don't see this getting topped. I just keep listening trying to digest it all.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 23, 2014)

Album should be waiting for me at home after work. Pretty damn excited.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Jul 23, 2014)

Never heard Fallujah before, but after I have listened to this album, I have no doubts this record is a masterpiece.
That's what I call creativity, I really love it
+1 on the AOTY


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 23, 2014)

T minus 3 hrs before they hit the stage here


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Jul 23, 2014)

spawnofthesith said:


> T minus 3 hrs before they hit the stage here



You Lucky bastard!!!


----------



## Sofos (Jul 23, 2014)

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Never heard Fallujah before, but after I have listened to this album, I have no doubts this record is a masterpiece.
> That's what I call creativity, I really love it
> +1 on the AOTY



I'm the same way. Before this album I just couldn't get into them. Even when they were releasing the singles for this album it was 'meh' to me, but hearing the record as a whole, damn. Fantastic. Maybe not AOTY (There's Behemoth, Ziltoid 2, Septicflesh, Babymetal, YOB, Sanctuary, Keep of Kalessin, etc...) but will definitely make my top 10


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 23, 2014)

Holy ...., their set. ...


----------



## Vhyle (Jul 23, 2014)

I listened to some of the album today at work, to hear what all the hub-bub was about.

So far my impression: it's pretty obvious these guys are talented and they have great command over their instruments. The atmospheric elements and unique phrasing and melodies that are incorporated in those atmospheric elements are really cool. But past all that, this honestly sounds like typical modern tech death, produced to the perfected robotic sound. Atmosphere aside, it didn't catch me as something being so innovative and genre-defying. It sounds pretty typical.

Is it enjoyable? Absolutely. Like I said, what got my attention the most is the atmospheric touches. Those are really intriguing. The rest of it doesn't do anything for me, and didn't prevail as something that really stands out that much. 

Album of the year/decade/century/the coming of Jesus, like sooooo many people have hyped it up to be? Nah. I don't think so. I'll continue listening to it later.

I'm not hating on it, and I'm definitely not saying that it sucks, because it doesn't. I just don't think it's a world-changing masterpiece that so many people have raved it to be.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 23, 2014)

Vhyle said:


> I listened to some of the album today at work, to hear what all the hub-bub was about.
> 
> So far my impression: it's pretty obvious these guys are talented and they have great command over their instruments. The atmospheric elements and unique phrasing and melodies that are incorporated in those atmospheric elements are really cool. But past all that, this honestly sounds like typical modern tech death, produced to the perfected robotic sound. Atmosphere aside, it didn't catch me as something being so innovative and genre-defying. It sounds pretty typical.
> 
> ...




Are you me? My coworker bought the album and we jammed it at work a couple times today and I honestly just couldn't get into it. It's obvious that everyone in the band possesses a lot of technical skill, but I just didn't find any parts of the album to be particularly memorable. The atmospheric parts were a good idea but I feel like they could have been done better. I don't think it's bad by any means and I won't complain if someone else wants to listen to it, but I probably wouldn't listen to it of my own accord.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 24, 2014)

I've given it a few spins since 0-dark-thirty Tuesday AM. It's fantastic, but I'm fully absorbing it still. Next in random order. The only thing that I didn't like is the upper mid "clank" on the tremolo runs and some palm mutes on "Starlit Path". But it didn't appear on the rest of the record. The production is "Nomadic" with clearer guitars and bass that cut through better, without dialing the drums back. I think they could stand for a little more saturated gain, but I'm just being a stickler nutjob Monday morning QB. It's a beautiful, powerful sound. I really want to know what their gear is, if any different from the live sound. 

This hits me like a really long EP, with the instrumental tracks complimenting the theme and story of the others. It would be amazing to have a Tool'esque visual show to go along with listening to this beast of a record straight through. I haven't heard an album like this in a long time that invokes incredibly colorful thought when you close your eyes and drift off into a lucid interval. You can get lost in their musical world. 

Unique Leader is cranking this year: The Kennedy Veil, Soreption, Inanimate Existance, Pillory, and now this record? Plus a few pretty solid ones like Near Death Condition, Alterbeast, and promise of a new Decrepit Birth and Disgorge? DAMN what hype crushers. 

Did anyone catch the FB message that the preorders were delayed because of the posters being late? Sucks but makes sense. Hopefully everybody gets theirs before the weekend!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 24, 2014)

broj15 said:


> Are you me? My coworker bought the album and we jammed it at work a couple times today and I honestly just couldn't get into it. It's obvious that everyone in the band possesses a lot of technical skill, but I just didn't find any parts of the album to be particularly memorable. The atmospheric parts were a good idea but I feel like they could have been done better. I don't think it's bad by any means and I won't complain if someone else wants to listen to it, but I probably wouldn't listen to it of my own accord.



this is almost exactly how i feel. i was so excited for this album to come out so i could have my mind blown again, just like when THW came out but iv listened to it all the way through 4-5 times and there is really nothing special about it IMO. it all just sounds like one long song and not in the good way. Sapphire is really the only song i think ill listen to regularly. i really hope that this album grows on me because Fallujah are one of my favorite bands but man, this album was a bit of a letdown


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Jul 24, 2014)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> this is almost exactly how i feel. i was so excited for this album to come out so i could have my mind blown again, just like when THW came out but iv listened to it all the way through 4-5 times and there is really nothing special about it IMO. it all just sounds like one long song and not in the good way. Sapphire is really the only song i think ill listen to regularly. i really hope that this album grows on me because Fallujah are one of my favorite bands but man, this album was a bit of a letdown



Well no matter which direction a band follows, disappointment for some people is inevitable. Especially with a band that has gone more experimental. I´m just happy I happen to very like the new direction.


----------



## gunch (Jul 24, 2014)

Sad to say that to me there are barely any shit-your-pants moments on this like in Nomadic (The solo in Venom Upon the Blade) or Harvest Wombs (Cerebral Hybridization, which is still one of my favorite songs from any band)

Levitation comes close with that harmonic at about 4:07

Also they seemed less about ripping off memorable solos and using the leads for more of atmospheric device, which I'm still on the fence about, even in Starlit Path the solo sounds like it's behind the rhythm section. 

Nomadic might have set the bar in my mind a little too high.

As good as Nomadic or Harvest Wombs? Not in my mind as of this writing. Still a strong release? Definitely. 

I'm hoping, HOPING Mithras and Decrepit Birth deliver later this year


----------



## Vhyle (Jul 24, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> Also they seemed less about ripping off memorable solos and using the leads for more of atmospheric device, which I'm still on the fence about, even in Starlit Path the solo sounds like it's behind the rhythm section.


 
Exactly. I'm all for leads emphasizing the atmosphere, and that's where I give them the most credit. After all, I am a huge sucker for atmosphere, especially in metal. But none of the material is really memorable, or anything that gets stuck in my head.



> Well no matter which direction a band follows, disappointment for some people is inevitable. Especially with a band that has gone more experimental. I´m just happy I happen to very like the new direction.


 
I'm only disappointed in the fact that there are soooooo many people praising this album, being the genre-changing album of the year, etc. I was never into Fallujah in the first place. I have the Nomadic EP, and it's pretty cool, but again it just didn't jive with me as hard as other bands have.

A lot of it comes with the fact that my huge tech death stage has long since come and gone. There was a time where I was all about it. If I heard an album like The Flesh Prevails during that time period instead of now, it would be very likely that my mind would be blown. But nowadays, especially after there has been about 14,592 bands to play this kind of material, it just doesn't stand out.

EDIT: Another thing - it's too robotic sounding. It's too precise. I like a bit of organic nuances in death metal. I like to hear the occasional minor mistakes in timing. I'm just done with the over-produced quantized approach. It gets annoying after a while.

And one more thing - the vocals are really mediocre.

Again, is it good? Sure. Album of the year? Nope.

/flamesuit on


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 24, 2014)

Listened to this in my car on the way to work this nothing. First impression is that it's good, but it's a let down compared to Nomadic. My main gripe is the vocals are pretty bland. He doesn't do the hair raising high shrieking growls anymore which are what made me love Nomadic. Without them the album just doesn't really feel as dynamic or exciting. I'll need to hear it through headphones and probably a few times more to really get into it. Still a really solid album and I really like the instruments in it at least, I just don't feel it's as earth shattering as Nomadic was for me.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 24, 2014)

I like it a lot. Its got a great sound but idk the vocals feel very monotone. The backing is amazing though. I love the almost atmospheric proggy parts mixed into between the onslaught.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Jul 24, 2014)

I like it. I'm not too excited about tech death usually but the new fallujah has a sense of style to them that makes them stand out from the rest to me. I'm sure a lot of it has to do with the modern pacing on the riffs, idk how to explain it.. like the riffs sit nicely between too cliche/boring and too chaotic/tech fest, both rhytm- and melody-wise. I hear the same modern feel in some of the riffs on the Suvilehto EP that got released last year. Also like how the drums are arranged.

Pretty much up on par with Nomadic in my opinion, so absolutely brilliant stuff. I don't even consider this tech death at all, so in that sense one could say it's genre-changing.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 24, 2014)

Vhyle said:


> Exactly. I'm all for leads emphasizing the atmosphere, and that's where I give them the most credit. After all, I am a huge sucker for atmosphere, especially in metal. But none of the material is really memorable, or anything that gets stuck in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree with all of this. I think the songwriting is really MEH! Some cool stuff going on with the atmopsheric shit but honestly it's REALLY boring tech-death.

I think Body Count's Manslaughter album has way better songwriting than this hahaha


----------



## 3074326 (Jul 24, 2014)

I think it's ....ing badass.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 24, 2014)

Vhyle said:


> EDIT: Another thing - it's too robotic sounding. It's too precise. I like a bit of organic nuances in death metal. I like to hear the occasional minor mistakes in timing. I'm just done with the over-produced quantized approach. It gets annoying after a while



I honestly think that they're just that precise.  Watching videos of them, they're super on point and clean as shit.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jul 24, 2014)

Vhyle said:


> I listened to some of the album today at work, to hear what all the hub-bub was about.
> 
> So far my impression: it's pretty obvious these guys are talented and they have great command over their instruments. The atmospheric elements and unique phrasing and melodies that are incorporated in those atmospheric elements are really cool. But past all that, this honestly sounds like typical modern tech death, produced to the perfected robotic sound. Atmosphere aside, it didn't catch me as something being so innovative and genre-defying. It sounds pretty typical.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much my exact thoughts put to words.

Maybe I'll change my mind after more listens but then again most people were expecting this to be world changing before the second single even came out so...

Edit: To be fair I actually don't have a problem with the super precise production but other than that the criticism is pretty spot-on.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 24, 2014)

MikeH said:


> I honestly think that they're just that precise.  Watching videos of them, they're super on point and clean as shit.



They are 



I shed a tear for those of you not getting cosmic orgasms from this album


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 24, 2014)

I think the production could use a bit more work. When there's a lot going on everything kind of loses it's place in the mix. Could just be the compression from being uploaded to YT.


----------



## Philip N (Jul 24, 2014)

I absolutely love it. Gives me goosebumps all the way through and makes me smile like an idiot.


philip


----------



## stevexc (Jul 24, 2014)

axxessdenied said:


> Agree with all of this. I think the songwriting is really MEH! Some cool stuff going on with the atmopsheric shit but honestly it's REALLY boring tech-death.
> 
> I think Body Count's Manslaughter album has way better songwriting than this hahaha



I don't see how anyone thinks ANYTHING has a chance at AOTY in a year with Manslaughter. 

Haven't put in a good hard listen yet but so far it doesn't tickle my happy spots. It's pretty standard tech death, they're talented dudes, and it's got ambient tracks to set it apart... but there's really not a lot of new ground being broken. Just another sterile tech death album. Doesn't hold a candle to Harvest Wombs or better yet, Colored Sands. THAT was a groundbreaking modern tech death album to fellate. Fellatiate? You know what I mean.


----------



## SmackyChot (Jul 24, 2014)

This is the album I've been waiting all my life for. It's soo fraking good. The leads, the riffs, the wall of sound, the ambience, personal lyrics, flow. [MOANING INTENSIFIES]



Inspiration is through the roof for me. I am so happy right now.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 24, 2014)

SmackyChot said:


> This is the album I've been waiting all my life for. It's soo fraking good. The leads, the riffs, the wall of sound, the ambience, personal lyrics, flow. [MOANING INTENSIFIES]
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration is through the roof for me. I am so happy right now.



Dude for reals, this album has given me so much fvcking inspiration, I've been cranking out a bunch of new riffs. They don't sound anything like Fallujah, but they are the inspirational source 

And seeing them live yesterday too... Holy shit that was rad. They are so incredibly tight it's almost frightening lol and their overall sound as a band sounds way more badass live than on record too. I think I shit my pants when they played cerebral hybridization


----------



## feraledge (Jul 25, 2014)

My initial take on this album is that I was a little bummed that the two heavy hitters that were posted first had me expecting a better ratio of absolute bangers to ambient space jams than what we got. But overall I'm getting over it and loving the album as a whole more. Sapphire is just mind blowing. I tried to record one of my daughters head banging to it last night, but she was getting camera shy. 23 months, not bad! 

The problem with Fallujah is that it immediately makes me want to pick up my guitar, then I end up acting like Abbath giving a guitar lesson (air guitar on a guitar followed by "how do they do it, I don't know!") and then I want to give up on guitar forever. 
Damn kids.


----------



## Cnev (Jul 25, 2014)

Amazing album, but I wish they wouldn't toy with nice melodies if they aren't going to do anything with them. There are some really nice progressions happening that end up getting cut off and smothered by unnecessarily busy grinds. Not that I really have a problem with them but, I don't know, just bugs me. And those high pitched, whiny squeals or whatever they are are getting pretty old after the 4th listen.


----------



## SmackyChot (Jul 25, 2014)

So in regards to guitar tone....

According to Scott on a facebook post, they used a Randall Thrasher for guitar. And I THINK they used a Legator 7 string to track guitars as well. Dunno about pickups. If not, he has a Ibanez 7 string with Blackouts.

That lead tone is just tasty and round. Mmmmm. 

If it was the Thrasher I am very GASy for one now...


----------



## MikeH (Jul 25, 2014)

Pretty sure it was tracked with an RG1527M. Scott didn't catch the Legator endorsement until like two weeks ago.

EDIT: JK. Found a picture. You were right.


----------



## SmackyChot (Jul 25, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Pretty sure it was tracked with an RG1527M. Scott didn't catch the Legator endorsement until like two weeks ago.



I could have swore I saw something about using the Legator... Guess not! Makes the search for "dat lead tone" easier.


He does have Blackouts in his White RG though. So using that neck pup is part of that delicious lead tone.


----------



## SmackyChot (Jul 25, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Pretty sure it was tracked with an RG1527M. Scott didn't catch the Legator endorsement until like two weeks ago.
> 
> EDIT: JK. Found a picture. You were right.



I don't know whats real anymore.


----------



## Metaguitarist (Jul 26, 2014)

Thought I'd chime in. I got the vinyl LP today but wont be able to listen to it for a long time as I no longer own a record player. I have however heard the whole album, and agree with some of the other posters here in that I wish they just didn't have a singer. These instrumentals are ....ing astounding, but the vocals are just annoying. I guess I'm not into such straight-forward death metal vox. I wish there was less singing here.


----------



## gunch (Jul 26, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Legator endorsement



Ugh, are you for real


----------



## MikeH (Jul 26, 2014)

Everyone and their f_u_cking brother has one. I don't get it. Because I'm more than sure Ibanez would have hooked them up. Maybe not with full-on LACS at this point, but they definitely could have gotten some LACS-modded stuff, what with the new album release, Summer Slaughter, and being hyped as big as they are right now.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 26, 2014)

Legator seems pretty ....ing whorish, makes you wonder what diseases they carry


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 26, 2014)

The Legator endorsement thing is really weird. I follow their vocalist Alex on tumblr and someone asked him what Scott thought of his Legator and Alex said he threw it out and when I saw them live pre TFP he was using a purple one. Really makes you wonder what kinds of perks the artists are getting and if the guitars are actually good and everyone is just being too skeptical.


----------



## SmackyChot (Jul 26, 2014)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> The Legator endorsement thing is really weird. I follow their vocalist Alex on tumblr and someone asked him what Scott thought of his Legator and Alex said he threw it out and when I saw them live pre TFP he was using a purple one. Really makes you wonder what kinds of perks the artists are getting and if the guitars are actually good and everyone is just being too skeptical.



Most tumblr answers they give are jus trolly. Alex is a sassy .... on there.

I don't get the hate for Legator either. They are young and trying to get their name out and grow. If the Fallujah album and Scott's live performance is anything to go by they play very well.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 26, 2014)

love the band, love the new album. I just think in the mix the ambient stuff could be a little more subdued. The drumming is insane and quickly gets lost, same goes for the riffing.
Alex is a beast and a great guy, what a voice! he is Trevor Strnad's more death metal cousin


----------



## gunch (Jul 26, 2014)

drmosh said:


> love the band, love the new album. I just think in the mix the ambient stuff could be a little more subdued. The drumming is insane and quickly gets lost, same goes for the riffing.
> Alex is a beast and a great guy, what a voice! he is Trevor Strnad's more death metal cousin



Strnad crushes Hofmann though

As a token of good will though have you guys ever listened to the 2010 demo?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 26, 2014)

i just checked it out the other day and The Door Made Of Light quickly became one of my favorites. i really wish they would have done something with it.

as much as i like Alex's vocals he pales in comparison to Trevor.


----------



## revivalmode (Jul 27, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Pretty sure it was tracked with an RG1527M.



Few more days and I own one, seeing Scott playing on one only made my GAS even harder for it


----------



## MikeH (Jul 27, 2014)

Lucky bastard. Those things are hard to come by now. Not super rare, but the used market price for them is typically pretty high. I've seen some sell for $1600 used.


----------



## asher (Jul 27, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Lucky bastard. Those things are hard to come by now. Not super rare, but the used market price for them is typically pretty high. I've seen some sell for $1600 used.



 mine 

I do remember loving the lead tone out of the Blackout neck I had my in Kelly 7. Super sweetly saturated.

Haven't gotten to this yet but I can't stop playing Harvest Wombs, so I'm very excite.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 27, 2014)

That demo is ....ing rad. The leper colony is really sick too and it's cool to hear how they've evolved since then


----------



## revivalmode (Jul 27, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Lucky bastard. Those things are hard to come by now. Not super rare, but the used market price for them is typically pretty high. I've seen some sell for $1600 used.



Jup, Axe Palace sold one and I immediately jumped on it, I couldn't believe first that it wasn't gone already, haha. I bought mine for 1375$ including shipping to Europe. I got the tracking number and it says it's in Belgium at Customs so I'm not sure how long I will have to wait much longer but it can't be long anymore though.

I will definitely make a NGD post when it's here because I want some thank posts, haha.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 29, 2014)

drmosh said:


> he is Trevor Strnad's more death metal cousin



Without the gangster "Heartburn" belly tat!  I always bet with someone how many songs into the set before he frees that beast. Last I saw them with Carcass and Gorguts (what a ....ing tour.... holy shit I have pictures I should share!) it took him 1 song. 

So I guess I get to go to Knoxville since some buttf*cker had to catch on the way out of work to schedule training tomorrow. So glad I didn't buy a ticket yet, but better lock in Thursday (sick day for Metal, pun intended). I cannot wait to see Fallujah live!


----------



## Blackhearted (Jul 30, 2014)

This album changed the game for metal. I've never listened to an album that breathes the way this does. The dynamics of the music are unreal. It's like Fallujah realized something I didn't realize until I listened to the album : that not every second of a song has to be saturated with noise. Blew my mind man. I was a fan before, but now I'm a believer. 
/endfanboyrant


----------



## Vhyle (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm sorry, but I just fail to see how it changes the game for metal. I don't get what you guys are hearing. Granted, my tastes in metal have shifted over the years. But there is an unfathomable amount of metal in existence, and very, very little of it truly stands out to me. Fallujah included.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jul 30, 2014)

i don't think it 'changes the game' or anything massive like a lot of people are saying, but i do think it's a standout album that has caught a lot of people's attention by how fresh and clever the writing is throughout the entire album. it's also highly possible that it's just a matter of timing, and compared to other releases coming out around this time it just happens to be head and shoulders above them. for all we know some awesome album from someone else comes out next month and blows our minds all over again. 

oh so hey guys, i think i figured out that cool part on Night Reveals that's around the 1:03 mark:

D:-----7---7-----7---7-----7---7-----7---7-----5h7-----5---5-----5---5-----5---5-----5---5----
A:-5-5---5---5-5---5---5-5---5---5-5---5---5-5-----6-6---6---6-6---6---6-6---6---6-6---6---6-6
E:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

D:-----7---7-----7---7-----7---7-----7---7-----5h7-----5---5-----5---5-----5---5-----5---5----
A:--------------------------------------------------3-3---3---3-3---3---3-3---3---3-3---3---3-3
E:-6-6---6---6-6---6---6-6---6---6-6---6---6-6------------------------------------------------

does that sound about right? i think the hammer-on isn't right, and they harmonize near the end of it and it's hard for me to hear it right.


----------



## isthathenry (Aug 4, 2014)

Vhyle said:


> I'm sorry, but I just fail to see how it changes the game for metal. I don't get what you guys are hearing. Granted, my tastes in metal have shifted over the years. But there is an unfathomable amount of metal in existence, and very, very little of it truly stands out to me. Fallujah included.


Well there you go, you just don't get it. It's OK to not really "understand" the music if you will. While I'm sure you have good taste, it's possible that this music doesn't quite speak to you emotionally as it does others, that's OK.


----------



## Vhyle (Aug 4, 2014)

isthathenry said:


> Well there you go, you just don't get it. It's OK to not really "understand" the music if you will. While I'm sure you have good taste, it's possible that this music doesn't quite speak to you emotionally as it does others, that's OK.


 
Oh I know, I definitely agree with that. I have a profound, almost unexplainable love for black metal for many reasons, and I know there are a lot of other people who just don't understand why. But that's totally fine. I'm not bashing anyone for loving Fallujah, nor do I expect anyone to bash me for loving black metal.

The world is music is just entirely too vast for that kind of behavior.


----------



## SmackyChot (Oct 22, 2014)

Fallujah related.

Someone put up new tabs for Alpha Incipient, Venom Upon the Blade and The Dead Sea on UG. 

Riffs from Nomadic are so goddamn tasty.


----------



## gunch (Oct 22, 2014)

SmackyChot said:


> Fallujah related.
> 
> Someone put up new tabs for Alpha Incipient, Venom Upon the Blade and The Dead Sea on UG.
> 
> Riffs from Nomadic are so goddamn tasty.



It's like they used up all their sexy on Nomadic and didn't have enough for the new album


----------



## SmackyChot (Oct 22, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> It's like they used up all their sexy on Nomadic and didn't have enough for the new album



Opinions, man. We all have them.

I love the new album and its riffs.

Hopefully we get dem tabs, cause I've exhausted my learn by ear skill and patience.


----------



## JustMac (Oct 23, 2014)

SmackyChot said:


> Fallujah related.
> Riffs from Nomadic are so goddamn tasty.


I second that, what the hell is it about Venom Upon the Blade? Such a phresh song, I can't explain it, I've never heard anything close to it in terms of musical similarity. I wish tFP sounded more like that and less like the Donkey Kong Country soundtrack (for the record, still my favourite metal album this year).


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 23, 2014)

Blackhearted said:


> This album changed the game for metal. I've never listened to an album that breathes the way this does. The dynamics of the music are unreal. It's like Fallujah realized something I didn't realize until I listened to the album : that not every second of a song has to be saturated with noise. Blew my mind man. I was a fan before, but now I'm a believer.
> /endfanboyrant



Hardly changed the game for anything. I couldn't listen to more than a couple of songs before I turned it off out of boredom.


----------



## musicaldeath (Oct 23, 2014)

Love Fallujah. New album was good, missing something from Nomadic and Harvest Wombs, but whatever still awesome.


----------



## gunch (Oct 23, 2014)

JustMac said:


> I second that, what the hell is it about Venom Upon the Blade? Such a phresh song, I can't explain it, I've never heard anything close to it in terms of musical similarity. I wish tFP sounded more like that and less like the Donkey Kong Country soundtrack (for the record, still my favourite metal album this year).



That's giving TFP too much credit DKC soundtrack is goddamn amazing


----------



## revivalmode (Nov 10, 2014)

It's been more like 6 months or something since we hear Sapphire for the first time, would still kill to get tabs for this song...


----------



## SmackyChot (Nov 10, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> It's been more like 6 months or something since we hear Sapphire for the first time, would still kill to get tabs for this song...



According to tumblr ask's tab books are in the works... My guess is they are waiting till they get a tour break to do/finish them...


----------



## MikeH (Mar 2, 2015)

Saw these guys Saturday with Revocation, The Contortionist, and Toothgrinder. They were flat out incredible. I've never seen a drummer as calculated and on point live as Andrew Baird. Didn't miss a single note. And Scott was ridiculously clean as well. I think seeing some songs from The Flesh Prevails played live gave me a much deeper appreciation for the album, as I was a bit on the fence about it before. I haven't stopped spinning it since. Also ended up meeting and chatting with Robert and Alex, who were extremely genuine and nice guys. Talked with Alex about beer, and with Robert about lifting. Two things I'm a big fan of.  It was definitely up there in best shows of all time.

And even though this isn't their thread, Revocation was insane as well.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 2, 2015)

Saw them in Greensboro. Awesome live set, cool dudes as well. Agreed that Revocation was awesome. Dave Davidson is a seriously humble dude too. It was in interesting venue; small enough the drums are not mic'd, so it wasn't insanely loud meaning I could stand right up front and still hear just fine. 

Anyone know if those tabs ever came out? Even if it's only for a couple songs like Inanimate Existence did, it would be epic.


----------



## KJGaruda (Mar 6, 2015)

Just saw them Wednesday night when they came through Salt Lake with Archspire. I left speechless and feeling like I need to practice more.


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 8, 2015)

I gave the album a few spins while I was in Africa, and I'll say that it has definitely grown on me. The biggest things that grab me are the atmopsheric layers. I'm a sucker for that kind of thing, so that won me over the most.

Guitars sound great, as well. The riffing is really clean.

The only gripe I have with the album is the drums - the dude obviously has great command over his instrument, but the production of the drums just sound flat and lifeless. There's no real depth to them; they're not really punchy. And on that note, there are many sections of songs where the other instruments and textures are letting the song breathe into a vast open space, but the drums are going haywire. There's an amount of overplaying that just bothers me.

Other than that, the album is really good. Not genre-defying by any means, but really good.


----------



## isomorphic (Mar 8, 2015)

Instrumental only version when


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 9, 2015)

Nomadic is still the best thing they've ever done (and probably will). Brutal riffs, sick atmospheric/melodic layers, great solos and the ambient part in The Dead Sea and Venom is absolutely amazing 

I wish there were more bands like Fallujah but the only thing that comes close is the song Neural Union from Aegaeon and I'm still waiting for them to drop a full length...


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 10, 2015)

Vhyle said:


> The only gripe I have with the album is the drums - the dude obviously has great command over his instrument, but the production of the drums just sound flat and lifeless. There's no real depth to them; they're not really punchy. And on that note, there are many sections of songs where the other instruments and textures are letting the song breathe into a vast open space, but the drums are going haywire. There's an amount of overplaying that just bothers me.



I also share these sentiments. I enjoyed this album but I feel that the drummer, while technically proficient, doesn't read the atmosphere and play a fitting groove in some of the contexts. It's over the top madness and I think the production of the drums lets him get away with it on record as the drums are ridiculously artificial sounding and oddly quiet in the mix. When I caught them live, the sound was all over the place since the drums were loud and overpowering everything else.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 10, 2015)

Mwoit said:


> I also share these sentiments. I enjoyed this album but I feel that the drummer, while technically proficient, doesn't read the atmosphere and play a fitting groove in some of the contexts. It's over the top madness and I think the production of the drums lets him get away with it on record as the drums are ridiculously artificial sounding and oddly quiet in the mix. When I caught them live, the sound was all over the place since the drums were loud and overpowering everything else.


 
Compared to the EP and The Harvest Wombs, the drums on this one are the weakest. It's grown on me but I can see/hear where you guys are coming from. When I saw them in Greensboro, the venue was tiny so the drums weren't mic'd; it was actually well balanced from where I was standing. Room volume drums and guitars straight out of the cabinet balanced by the PA really sounded great. IF you were too far to one side you would miss the guitar opposite, but the drums didn't swallow everything up. I'd still like to see them in a bigger venue with proper acoustics for metal.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Can't stop listening to The Flesh Prevails. So badass. They just played like 15 minutes from me last month, really wish I had gone. Hopefully they'll tour again this summer.


----------



## gorthul (Dec 3, 2015)

Sooo Fallujah will release a new album next year! It will be called Dreamless if I recall correctly. And at least one of the songs kicks ass, I'm sure the other songs will be amazing, too.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow, it feels like they just released The Flesh Prevails yesterday, weird how fast time can pass. Super interested in hearing new material from them.


----------



## revivalmode (Dec 7, 2015)

gorthul said:


> Sooo Fallujah will release a new album next year! It will be called Dreamless if I recall correctly. And at least one of the songs kicks ass, I'm sure the other songs will be amazing, too.



Yes, I saw them live a few days ago for the 3th time. They played a new song of the new album and it was absolutely amazing live. Will probably go to Eindhoven in Holland in about two weeks to check them out again


----------



## lemeker (Dec 8, 2015)

revivalmode said:


> Yes, I saw them live a few days ago for the 3th time. They played a new song of the new album and it was absolutely amazing live. Will probably go to Eindhoven in Holland in about two weeks to check them out again



I want to see these guys really bad. These guys have easily become my favorite (add your favorite tag) death metal band. I wish I was half as talented as these guys. Can't wait for a new album.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 8, 2015)

So ready for new album!!!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 13, 2017)

Dreamless is my favorite album since it came out by far! Even though it's probably my least favorite of theirs.


----------



## gunch (Mar 13, 2017)

Here's hoping if they keep with the ambient/edm tracks on the next one they go easy on the voice samples because they were cringey af 

Nomadic EP is still their strongest material, that's not to say tracks from the last 2 like Amber Gaze or Levitation don't rule ass though 

Their sense of hypnagogic melodies/atmospheric vision of death metal is hard to copy so I still love 'em


----------



## takotakumi (Mar 14, 2017)

Amber Gaze Live is insaneee

Currently trying to learn that whammy bar part from the intro of void alone.
Scott makes it look so easy but in reality its very hard to emulate him :/


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 14, 2017)

Scott's playing style and trem use is definitely some of my favorite. He is very underrated in my opinion.


----------



## JustMac (Mar 14, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> Nomadic EP is still their strongest material


Honestly, I keep coming back to that EP, and nothing else sounds like it!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 14, 2017)

Nomadic is definitely my favorite!


----------



## Draceius (Mar 14, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> Here's hoping if they keep with the ambient/edm tracks on the next one they go easy on the voice samples because they were cringey af
> 
> Nomadic EP is still their strongest material, that's not to say tracks from the last 2 like Amber Gaze or Levitation don't rule ass though
> 
> Their sense of hypnagogic melodies/atmospheric vision of death metal is hard to copy so I still love 'em



Pretty much my entire sentiments, Dreamless is definitely my favourite material from them since Nomadic.


----------



## endmysuffering (Mar 14, 2017)

Since everyone seems to be necroing like no tomorrow I'll weigh in. Favourite death metal band tied with Job for a cowboy and archspire at this point in time and they were my first live show, I couldn't love them more.
I personally think dreamless was a step to the left of the flesh prevails, it wasn't a whole new new thing but it was on par with the flesh prevails. They haven't really made any bad music since become death metal imo.


----------

